# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  New Orleans (Νέα Ορλεάνη)

## Παναγιώτης

Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια των ΗΠΑ. Είναι στις όχθες του ποταμού Μισσισπή και από το 80,6 μίλι του ποταμού μέχρι το 115. 

Είναι η νότια πύλη των ΗΠΑ μια που συνδέει την κοιλάδα του Μισσισιπή με τον έξω κόσμο από εδώ μεταφέρονται με μαούνες, σιδηρόδρομο και αυτοκίνητα πρώτες ύλες που ξεφορτώνονται στη Νέα Ορλεάνη στην κοιλάδα αλά και σε ολόκληρες τις ΗΠΑ.

Εδώ ξεφορτώνουν βαπόρια μινεράλι και σκραπ, αργό πετρέλαιο, ζάχαρη, ακατέργαστο καουτσούκ, κρέας και προιόντα κρέατος και κράματα μετάλλων.
Ενώ φορτώνουν σιτηρά, μηχανήματα, ζωοτροφές, σόγια, μέταλλα, οργανικά χημικά, λίπη και έλαια, μινεράλι και σκραπ, προϊόντα σιδήρου και χάλυβα, κάρβουνο καθώς και προϊόντα συκευασμένα σε κοντέινερ.

Τα τελευταία χρόνι έχει γίνει και προορισμός κρουαζιέρας

Οι ντόκοι είνα στοις όχθες του ποταμού όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο χάρτη εδώ http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11368.shtml
Είναι δύσκολο λιμάνι λόγω της πλοήγησης στο πτοάμι για να φτάσεις αλλά και των κυκλώνων που πιάνουν από τον ¶υγουστο μέχρι το Νοέβριο, όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα πριν μερικά χρόνια ο κυκλώνας Κατρινα σχεδόν κατέστρεψε την πόλη. Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχουν προβλήματα τα βαπόρια λόγω της πετρελαιοκηλίδας στον κόλπο του Μεξικού που αν έχουν λερωθεί με πετρέλαιο πρέπει να καθαριστούν.

Η Νέα Oρλεάνη είναι γνωστή για τη νυχτερινή ζωή της και θεωρείται η Μέκκα της Τζαζ. 
11006a-1.jpg
NOih.jpg
Πηγή φωτογραφίας πλοηγός της Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/n...8ed-Ch08_5.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε λίγο καλύτςερα τους ντόκους, μια και στο πρώτο μήνυμα η φωτογραφία δείχνει το εσωτερικό λιμάνι (προς τη λίμνη) ενώ ο κύριος όγκος των βαποριών δένει στις όχθες του Μισισίπι.

Perry St
ports_PerrySt.jpg

Louisiana Ave
ports_lou.jpg

Henry Claey Ave
ports_HenryClay.jpg

map_big.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.portno.com/

NewOrl_Page_2_Image_0001.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε πριν το λιμάνι έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται προορισμός κρουαζιέρας. Στο βίντεο εδώ http://www.portno.com/pno_pages/Port...ruiselines.wmv αναφέρεται τι μπορεί αν κάνει ένας επιβάτης κρουαζιέρας. Επίσης έχει και εικόνες από τα ποταμόπλοια στο French Quarter. 
Οπότε ίσως είναι και μια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί δει ένας ναυτικός αν ξεκλέψει καμια ώρα για να βγει από το βαπόρι.

----------

